# Ground Hunting



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

So I hunt on the ground mostly on public land this year and any tips would be great. I hunt certain spots when the wind is right for that area. I use cover spray and watch my moving around. I hunt from a turkey seat so I'm comfortable lol. How can I get the deer to get within say 30 yards or less ? Im not sure what I'm doing wrong ? Oh wait I'm on the ground eye level with the deer lol. I do plan on getting a climber for next year. Thanks again guys....Rich


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You have to learn to SIT PERFECTLY STILL!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Buy a ground blind!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Make sure you have good background cover and something to break up your outline on at least one side. A Camo burlap /cloth tarp will help. Only move when their eyes are blocked. Silent clothing is a must


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Sportsmans Guide has ground blinds for as little as $60 + change. I bought one 3 years ago that the entire back section lifts up to make it more accommodating. Paid bout $10-$15 more for this one ,but was worth it making it MUCH easier and quiter to get in and out of.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

back when I hunted on the ground I had a seat that chained to the tree. I used a large tree that broke up my silhouette. then you have to keep your movement to a minimum. and once you see deer you have to make sure the deer's eyes are blocked or it is looking away while you get ready to shoot. and when you do move be sure and move very slow. they don't catch slow movement like they do fast movement.
sherman


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's my experience with ground blinds I have hunted out of them and I do like them but only if they been set up and left set up. I've set up a blind in the early morning hours only to spook the deer that saw it because they knew it wasn't there yesterday. I'm not going to get a blind and leave it on public land so it can be stolen. Thanks for the comments and advice..,.Rich


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

No, your right, can't do it on public land. Mine has been up on my hill (1 various 1 or an other) for 6 or 8 years.


----------



## Gillion (May 1, 2018)

Get concealed. Seeing the deer 1st before they get u spotted is a must if they r going to get close. I enjoy the ground just as much as the tree....


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

If you hunt a spot regularly you can build a hide too. Or use an existing blowdown etc. did that for many years as a kid. Pile some logs and brush it in. Doesn’t have to be like a blind but just something to break up your outline and movements. Works great in funnels and pinch points


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

complete camo, being downwind and as shortdrift said, you must remain absolutely still. you might think it's a small movement, but that deer can and will spot movement at eye level a whole lot faster than if you are in a tree. when you do get a deer in close, DONT make any movements (and make em very slow) until it's looking away and you can't see it's eyes, if you can see it's eyes, it can see you move.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

That's how I'm set up behind a downed tree....Rich


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

Check out Ghostblind on the computer. You,ll love it.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

rhaythorn said:


> Check out Ghostblind on the computer. You,ll love it.


Is that the MIRROR panels?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Never look the deer in the eye...


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Those ghostblinds are sweet my friend has one....Rich


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I see a lot of summit stands for sale on here. i'm 67 now and can still climb a tree with my summit viper. its made from aluminum and it only weigh's around 20 lbs. the foot part you have to lift with your legs is probably 8 lbs. I like my summit climber better than anything else i've seen. I do wish I had got the goliath now that ive gained a little weight. the only bad thing I have to say about my viper is its so comfortable its hard to stay awake, LOL. but I think I would be safe even if I went to sleep. once I get up the tree and hook up my safety harness and set down in the seat I have the rail all the way around me to keep me in and safe.
sherman


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks again guys for everything I'm hopefully going to go borrow a climber this week. Thanks again... Rich


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I see a lot of summit stands for sale on here. i'm 67 now and can still climb a tree with my summit viper. its made from aluminum and it only weigh's around 20 lbs. the foot part you have to lift with your legs is probably 8 lbs. I like my summit climber better than anything else i've seen. I do wish I had got the goliath now that ive gained a little weight. the only bad thing I have to say about my viper is its so comfortable its hard to stay awake, LOL. but I think I would be safe even if I went to sleep. once I get up the tree and hook up my safety harness and set down in the seat I have the rail all the way around me to keep me in and safe.
> sherman


My open shot sleeps great Sherman. 
Just cinch up your harness so head can’t settle between your knees....cuz waking up and looking at your feet 25’ in the air WILL test the ticker!!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

threeten said:


> If you hunt a spot regularly you can build a hide too. Or use an existing blowdown etc. did that for many years as a kid. Pile some logs and brush it in. Doesn’t have to be like a blind but just something to break up your outline and movements. Works great in funnels and pinch points


Ditto!

Get out and scout before the season, find blow downs or Y fork trees and lean fallen limbs behind the side I want to sit on.(I don't like anything in front of me, L shape at worst)

I hunt a 90 acre plot and will preset 4 or 5 of these so to be ready for any change in conditions or mood of the Deer. I pre brush the leaves from the ground and then brush them back loosely to camo it from other hunters, recleaning when I sit down, covering back up when I leave. Unless you have a sharp eye, it is difficult to spot my blinds among the other "litter" in the woods.

Combine that with what EZbite said, move very very slow, even when just swiveling your head. When you think you are moving slow enough, move slower.

And when you share the woods with other hunters, public land in particular, scout and pattern them as well. Often they will push deer as they move about.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Guillie suit and a crossgun. Play the wind.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> I see a lot of summit stands for sale on here. i'm 67 now and can still climb a tree with my summit viper. its made from aluminum and it only weigh's around 20 lbs. the foot part you have to lift with your legs is probably 8 lbs. I like my summit climber better than anything else i've seen. I do wish I had got the goliath now that ive gained a little weight. the only bad thing I have to say about my viper is its so comfortable its hard to stay awake, LOL. but I think I would be safe even if I went to sleep. once I get up the tree and hook up my safety harness and set down in the seat I have the rail all the way around me to keep me in and safe.
> sherman


Nothing like getting to the top of the tree in the dark and relaxing and dozing off for a bit...I love it...I love my viper too.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have an old aluminum summit sit and climb. The seat is shot on it but I usually stand the whole time. You can get a new seat or fix this one up. Your welcome to borrow it for the season. Me and my boys are about done this season. Freezers full. I'm just north of you in Mesopotamia. Right on the circle. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I used to hunt salt fork all the time from the ground. The best thing about doing it is that I can always find a big tree to sit in front of where the wind is perfect for the area. You can always keep the wind in your favor. 
I used to see a lot of big bucks their. And if I wasn't such a pathetic hunter, I probably would have harvested a couple of them. The key is to have a big tree to sit up against. It completely breaks up your outline. Put some big branches around you as well to break you up even more. Some can have leaves on them. I would usually put those across my legs. And make sure you cover up your boots as well. With leaves or tree limbs. Using a crossbow makes it a lot easier. But if you use a compound, there can be some challenges. I once had a 140 inch 10 point 5 yards from me, and I never got a shot at him. I was using a compound and when I went to draw it back, he spotted me and ran like crazy. 
Also do not put doe pee on your boots. I made the mistake of doing that one time and had a buck 1 inch away from my boot sniffing it. A little nerve raking to say the least. 
Try to get about 25 yards away from a well used trail. Far enough away to keep yourself concealed. Close enough to get a good shot. I had a lot of fun hunting on the ground. I still do it when it rains or when everything is all wet.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I was ground hunting down at Shreve public land one year and was sitting on a tree line that hooked up to a small cornfield and I had my legs out in front of me and a huge 11 pointer come running out of the corn and literally jumping over my legs and kept running like hell. I remember having put Tinks out and thinking this is going to be a great night. The week after that was youth gun season and a 13 year old shot that buck we believe. From that day on I love being on the ground I might be still learning the ropes but aren't we all lol....Rich


----------



## Gillion (May 1, 2018)

threeten said:


> My open shot sleeps great Sherman.
> Just cinch up your harness so head can’t settle between your knees....cuz waking up and looking at your feet 25’ in the air WILL test the ticker!!


I have an open shot and know exactly what these feels like!!! Yikes.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've always hunted from the ground. Usually on public land that's too far away to go to pre-setup a blind. Usually I find a blow down or brush pile. Best ones have some leaves around them to conceal and have some brush in front of you below chest level. This brush conceals your foot and hand movements. I tend to get figedity if I'm sitting for too long. If you're standing next to one big tree, the deer will see you move unless it's coming straight towards you. Conceal as much as you can and just leave a few shooting lanes open. Many times I have made the mistake of being in too open of an area. I also started using camo burlap blankets to hang on the brush in front of me. Keep 3 sides covered to chest level. When you see one, then raise up slowly and shoot when they aren't looking. May have to wait until they get past you and are walking away to get a shot. I've made the mistake of raising up my crossbow and turning when they are coming towards me before. That just spooks them. May have to wait for them to be 20 yards away, almost out of range before you rotate and aim. 

I also make sure to clear the leaves from beneath my standing area so that if I have to shift my feet, they won't crunch on the leaves!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I killed 2 deer (a doe and a buck) last year on public land hunting from the ground. My tactic was to find trails, transition cover and poo. Those 3 things. I'd then find 2 large trees (3 would be ideal) very close together within 20 to 30 yards of where I think the deer will walk and blind myself in using honeysuckle branches and dead fall around the 2 trees. Don't worry about making noise if you get in early enough on an evening hunt but don't make it sound like a construction site. You can cut honeysuckle all day long on public land. Don't cut other species of plants/bushes since that's illegal. I use a little 19" three-legged camp stool, sit and try not to move. I do love my Summit Viper though, ain't gonna lie, though I recently did have a nice 8 pointer walk up on me within 7 yards the last time I ground hunted. He spooked when I made a rookie mistake and decided to look behind me to see what was making all that noise (duh!). Ground hunting is very versatile, doable and exciting if you give it some practice, especially in the early to mid season. One last pro tip, assuming you're hunting woods and hills (not cut fields with fringe bedding), you'd want your set up to consider the deer will likely be coming down wind from you. So make sure your wind is blowing to one side of where you think they will be coming and pray they don't go into your scent cone. It's a little risky, but some days you win, and some you lose. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Good points thanks G Patts....Rich


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I may be stating the obvious (what I'm good at) but most guys hunt with full black on when in ground blind... I'm assuming your hunting with your window to shoot is open? So the deer see the black horizontal window? Are you wearing camo or black? I'm just getting into the ground blind world for my 5 yr old son and I plan on wearing full black top and face/hat cover... watching the hunting shows- I'm amazed how close the deer get- and the hunters don't seem to worry about moving very much... Thanks for the comments about ground blinds- I have alot to learn. Should be in a stand right now but my truck's battery is dead! UGHH waiting on auto parts store to open up... Good luck guys.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I wear all black in my blind, even black gloves and facemask.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Take a pair of small hand pruners and cut some small branches that still have leaves on them and stick them in the ground around you while leaning against a tree or a blow down. Those branches with leaves will break you up and blend you in. I have shot several deer from the ground and like mentioned play the wind.


----------

